# 2014 Vegas/Worlds Warm-ups @ NORCAR, Sept. 12-14



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

This year we've decided to have 3 potential days of running for people wanting to get some practice in before they head off to Vegas or the World's.

The schedule is:

Sept. 12 (Friday) is open practice from 10am till 10pm
Sept. 13 (Saturday) is race day, doors open 7am and racing at 11am.
Sept. 14 (Sunday) is open practice from 8am till 4pm

Price break down per day:

Friday : 20.00
Saturday : 25.00 first class and 10.00 each additional
Sunday : 15.00

NORCAR will be providing a small "gift" for each racer when they sign up for Saturday's race 

Classes:

1/12: 17.5, 13.5, mod, NORCAR spec
TC: 17.5, 13.5, mod
WGT
VTA
USGT
F1


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Will you have Jaco TC tires in stock this weekend?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Adam B said:


> Will you have Jaco TC tires in stock this weekend?


It's the HORD robot battle this Saturday, but I think we have a couple of sets in the case.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

CarbonJoe said:


> It's the HORD robot battle this Saturday, but I think we have a couple of sets in the case.


Meant this weekend as in the weekend of this event. Sorry. But I want to try those tires out for sure.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

why no smack talk??
why no promotion??
we are a week away
come on ppl :thumbsup:


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey Wayne, you were right, there is a thread for this race weekend...


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

3 more days:thumbsup:


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

hello


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

It's here... Good times at the track today. Thanks to The Gate crew for opening it up for us!

Chris


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Waynie,

Clear your inbox out man!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks Gate crew for hosting us this weekend. Another shame a lot of time was given and not a lot of locals took advantage of it. Can't wait until the UF1 race.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks for coming down to race Adam. You sure couldn't say that you couldn't get enough time for practice. Really looking forward to the UF1 Midwest Race the end of the month.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Mackin said:


> Thanks for coming down to race Adam. You sure couldn't say that you couldn't get enough time for practice. Really looking forward to the UF1 Midwest Race the end of the month.


True story! I was there Friday and got as many laps as I wanted! I couldn't even begin to guess how man y that was... 

Looks like the next race for me is the Club race on October 18th (I don't have a car to run on the 27th). Can't wait for the 18th though. 

Chris


----------

